# Insurance



## squibby (Sep 11, 2003)

Hello all,

I have been lurking these forums for a while now because i have been thinking/dreaming about buying a skyline for ages. I am now in the position to buy, with about £14,000 to spend on one. I really want to go for an R33 as i like the look of them over the R32's and obviously an R34 is well out of my price range!
The only thing that has been stopping me was insurance, but i just went onto tesco.com and got a fully comp quote for £1300. This seems really cheap considering i only just turned 22 a few days ago, but i do have 5 yrs no claims. Has anyone else been quoted by tescos?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm with them mate! £1500 with protected ncb on an R33 GTR at 22. You must have tracker and a cat1 though and be totally standard!:smokin:


----------



## squibby (Sep 11, 2003)

thanks for the reply. Did you ask them about engine/bodywork mods? also did you try any other ins companies?

sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

No, didn't ask about any mods mate. (Better do come renewal i think)
Tried virtually all the insurance companies i could find in the back of car mags, majority say 'don't do imports' and most of the rest will tell you that the minimum age for a car like is 25!
Alot of people laugh at you too and say 'no way!!' 
I would have a ring round by all means though, you might have better luck than me.
My best quote after Tesco's was £1800-think it was with Direct line?


----------



## brutalbobby (Sep 1, 2003)

I am with Co-operative insurance,they quoted £1400 protected claims with air filter and exhaust upgrades,(I am 32yrs which i know goes in my favour)i informed them of cat 1 alarm system and tracker however this does not interest,i.e.not affect cost,just the mods


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

Norwich Union, quote me happy 

£730 for a standard GTR-33, £820 with Exhaust and induction kit. Granted I am 36 but I have no no-claims as I have had company car for last three years. Have a Cat 1 alarm and tracker.

Don't think this will help you yougsters as they refer you to Hillhouse Hammond. But I am not sure at what age they are prepared to give you insurance.

Got to be worth a try though. Oh and they did give me a 30% no-claims discount though!

Kev


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

NU min age is 30 apparently  Seemed the same for most...

Tescos do mine (with mods declared) very very reasonably (under 25 circa £1k)


----------



## squibby (Sep 11, 2003)

Hill House Hammond quoted me £12,000 on my current car, a VW Polo G40 (group 15) a few years ago!! I still have the printout they gave me!


----------

